# Bicicletada / concentración ciclista



## Elsa_

¡Hola!

Necesitaría saber como se dice en inglés "bicicletada" (aunque no sé si se dice así en español)
Es una concentración ciclista que por ejemplo se hace en el Día Mundial sin Coche. Hay un recorrido fijado. No es una carrera, es un paseo en bicicleta pero a gran escala.

Espero que me haya explicado bien...

¡Gracias!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Bueno, una manera de decirlo es "ride"; por ejemplo "a nude ride has been held annually in Ottawa for the past five years".

We speak of rides for cancer, nude rides, rides of protest, etc.  La diferencia entre "ride" y "tour" es que este es para viajar, y ese es para promover algo o protestar contra algo.

saludos


----------



## andador_de_mil_caminos

¡Buenas!

Para mí bike ride es un paseo en bici, en tu caso, y especialmente si esta concentración de bici es por algun motivo en concreto como una protesta diria más bien "bike rally"


----------



## Txiri

"Rally" is a good option.  Maybe also a "bike-in".  A "bike-athon."


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm a cyclist and I agree with Chaska Ñawi that these events are usually called "rides."


----------



## Leiley

And what about motorbikes? "Concentración de motos"?

I think "ride" doesn't fit in this case....


----------



## k-in-sc

What kind of event did you have in mind, with what kinds of motorbikes or motorcycles?


----------



## cirrus

Here in the UK (and elswhere) bike campaigners in certain areas organise what they call critical mass events. The idea is that as many people as people turn up by (pedal)bike at a certain spot to promote the idea that getting around by bike makes sense despite the mania for internal combustion engines. Is that closer to what you mean?


----------



## Leiley

Ok, I went two times to a "Concentración de Motos", and at least in Spain, is basically to join the maximum number of motorbikes (I thought motorbikes and motorcycles were the same thing), usually big bikes: we're talking about 500cc, 600cc (and up)...Harleys... Also you can pay to stay in camping, there are concerts (heavy metal music most of all), contests, markets, tattoos stands...

I don't know if you got the idea...There's no race or ride in this kind of events. I think it's close to what cirrus explained.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's a motorcycle rally, in the U.S. at least.
In this country any motorcycle can be called a "bike," but a "motorbike" is a very small motorcycle, maybe under 250cc. 500-600cc is a midsize bike. Touring bikes are usually 800-1400cc.


----------



## Leiley

Ok, I get it. Motorcycle rally, then! Thank you! 

In Spain we commonly call "rallies" car races, so it sounds a little bit strange to my ear at first, so it's good to learn that "rally" is not just a race.


----------



## Masood

Puede ser lo que propone _cirrus_, que se llama _masa crítica_.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think a critical-mass cycling event has much in common with a motorcycle rally


----------



## Aserolf

Leiley said:


> And what about motorbikes? "Concentración de motos"?
> 
> I think "ride" doesn't fit in this case....


Definitivamente un *"Rally"* como el BIG *Sturgis Motorcycle Rally* (clic)aquí en EEUU.
Tal vez te interese echarle un vistazo a este hilo: Motero (clic)

Para *Bicicletada* me gusta la opción propuesta por Txiri: *Bike-Athon *

~Saludos ;o)


----------



## Leiley

Gracias por los links, muy interesantes. Definitivamente el Sturgis Motorcycle Rally es una concentración en toda regla!

Saludos!


----------



## k-in-sc

Aserolf said:


> Para *Bicicletada* me gusta la opción propuesta por Txiri: *Bike-Athon *


A bikeathon or bike-a-thon is a cycling event that raises money for charity, usually via distance-based pledges obtained by each participant.


----------



## Aserolf

k-in-sc said:


> A bikeathon or bike-a-thon is a cycling event that raises money for charity, usually via distance-based *pledges* obtained by each participant.


 Tienes razón... 
Entonces *"rides"* es sin duda la mejor opción.


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

En Argentina hablamos de "bicicleteada"

Saludos


----------



## Txiri

k-in-sc said:


> A bikeathon or bike-a-thon is a cycling event that raises money for charity, usually via distance-based pledges obtained by each participant.


 
I don't agree.  This argument can be made, but it's not hard and fast, or absolute.  

A _telethon_  is definitely a charity event,and was probably the first coining made with the -thon of _marathon_.  

But the -thons have proliferated and don't have to be anything more than a concentration of people for one goal.  A car wash-a-thon could raise money for a charity, yes, but a study-a-thon in the library doesn't need to be held for any other reason than to study.


----------



## Aserolf

Como el inglés no es mi lengua materna, me di a la tarea de buscar la definición del sufijo *athon*, y esto es lo que encontré:

Concise Oxford English Dictionary © 2008 Oxford University Press:
*-athon* /əθɒn/﻿ 
▶suffix forming nouns denoting an action or activity which is carried on for a very long time or on a very large scale, typically to raise funds for charity: _a talkathon_. 
– origin on the pattern of _(mar)athon._

*-athon* (ə t̸hän*′*)
an event marked by length or endurance: used freely to form nonce compounds: _walkathon, drinkathon_; sale_-a-thon_
Origin: < (mar)athon

*-athon*
used with some nouns and verbs to make nouns meaning an event or activity that lasts for a long time. These events are often organized in order to make money to help people 
_a __walkathon_

En dos de las definiciones se habla de que normalmente se usa para recaudar dinero, pero definitivamente *no* es la regla... así que, en mi opinión y después de haber leído estas definiciones, creo que las dos formas podrían ser válidas:
"Rides"
"Bike-athon"

~Saludos ;o) (Espero no confundirme más )


----------



## k-in-sc

"Bike-a-thon" would be understood as a fund-raising ride. Cycling events that are not for charity are not called that.


----------



## Txiri

Bueno, gracias por el esfuerzo extra, Aserolf. Hago mis comentarios sobre preguntas o palabras simplemente para compartir lo que se me ocurre en ese momento. No suelo recurrir a diccionarios u otras fuentes. Quizás debería hacerlo más a menudo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Looking in the dictionary doesn't always tell you how a particular word is actually used.


----------



## Txiri

If you're talking to_  me_  k-,  ... one's opinion can only be validated by majority use.

walk-a-thon:  distance, endurance (see Aserolf's post) 
bike-a-thon:  distance, endurance


----------



## cirrus

¿No es que bici en castellano implica automáticamente dos ruedas sin motor? Se entiende que a veces se confunde bike (motor- or pedal-) en inglés, en cambio se ve a leguas que lo de bici y moto son fenómenos bien distintos en el mundo hispanohablante.


----------



## k-in-sc

Txiri said:


> If you're talking to_ me_ k-, ... one's opinion can only be validated by majority use.
> 
> walk-a-thon: distance, endurance (see Aserolf's post)
> bike-a-thon: distance, endurance


Speaking as a cyclist, I can tell you that when you say "bike-a-thon," people will understand "charity fund-raiser." If that's not what you mean, use a different word.


----------



## Txiri

k-in-sc said:


> If that's not what you mean, use a different word.


 
Thanks for the suggestion, but in polite society generally I think most listeners are more accommodating.


----------



## k-in-sc

Finding the clearest, best, most accurate way to express what you mean is what this site is all about.


----------



## Txiri

Always supposing you aren't misleading anyone by claiming to be the only person who is right.


----------



## k-in-sc

It does help that I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Txiri

lol

I stopped by my neighborhood bike shop, and inquired;  the girl behind the cash register and the pre-eminent repair guy, who both said they were cyclists, said:

a bike-a-thon suggested  to them a distance ride.  I.e., a "marathon" for bike riders."  

a participation by cyclists in an event to raise money was a " (charity) bike ride."  Item confirmed by a local newspaper article:  "a bike ride" to raise money for  xxx event, the event being called  "Bike for Leukemia" (for example).

All this does is confirm that where I live, my speech reflects the speech of other people in my area.  

If you want to suggest that you as a cyclist know more than cyclists in my area, go right ahead!  lol

When I further queried of the repair fellow as to what a "concentration of cyclists" might be, he said:

if they are there for a race, it's a "peleton"  ("peliton"?  I didn't ask for the spelling ...)

if there are a lot of cyclists in an area, it's "critical mass"

if there are a lot of cyclists out on the road, it's "traffic"


----------



## k-in-sc

Where is it you live?


----------



## Moritzchen

I found this, and this and this. 
And then I got bored.


----------



## k-in-sc

The standard "marathon" distance in cycling is 100 miles. Hence it is called a "century." 
A "bike-a-thon" is a charity event, especially one for which riders obtain pledges beforehand, as I believe I may have mentioned.
"Bike ride for charity" is a more general term.


----------



## aurilla

I agree with "rally." 

A bike-a-thon would usually be a fundraiser event, while a rally is a gathering of bike enthusiasts coming together for the fun of it.


----------



## Txiri

Moritzchen said:


> I found this, and this and this.
> And then I got bored.


 
Really, what a drama queen you've become.

It didn't take me much effort either to find this.  After all, it was on the first page of the google results seen in the link.


----------



## Moritzchen

Txiri said:


> Really, what a drama queen you've become.
> 
> It didn't take me much effort either to find this. After all, it was on the first page of the google results seen in the link.


 What is it with the name calling Txir?


----------



## k-in-sc

Txiri said:


> It didn't take me much effort either to find this.


Yep, sure enough, those are all rides to raise money for charity.
Calling your event a "bike-a-thon" signals that it is suitable for people with Wal-Mart bikes with dry-rotted tires, little kids with ill-fitting helmets, riders in T-shirts, cutoffs and flip-flops ... but hey, everybody has to start somewhere.


----------



## Txiri

k-in-sc said:


> Yep, sure enough, those are all rides to raise money for charity.


 
They most certainly are *not*.  I see you didn't look at any of those links.  

There's no information available under the event called KingforKids.

Under "BikeNewYork", there is no mention of fundraising for a cause.

Under Sinai Schools Annual Bike-a-thon, participation benefits the school but it's not a _fundraising event for charity._

If one is not going to be _*intellectually honest*_ here, then what is the rationale for participation in the forum to start with?  





k-in-sc said:


> Calling your event a "bike-a-thon" signals that it is suitable for people with Wal-Mart bikes with dry-rotted tires, little kids with ill-fitting helmets, riders in T-shirts, cutoffs and flip-flops ... but hey, everybody has to start somewhere.


 

*I* have no event here.  

The remainder of your comment is snotty beyond belief.   I suppose if someone doesn't have the latest equipment, they should stay away from an event you participate in.


----------



## Txiri

Moritzchen said:


> What is it with the name calling Txir?


 
What is it with expecting anyone to be interested in your announcing you are bored?


----------



## k-in-sc

The people who don't have adequate equipment tend to be the people who don't ride very much. I'm saying there are events for them too.
The Bike New York site does not actually contain the term "bike-a-thon." The Google hit was probably based on SEO.


Txiri said:


> Under Sinai Schools Annual Bike-a-thon, participation benefits the school but it's not a fundraising event for charity.


It's a school for special-needs kids. I'm sure they could let you know the tax status of your donation if you ask.


----------



## Masood

k-in-sc said:


> Wal-Mart bikes with dry-rotted tires...


In the UK, a supermarket product like this is humorously referred to as a BSO (Bicycle-Shaped Object). Well, it's known as a BSO by those into cycling, like myself.


----------



## k-in-sc

Haha, BSO, I like that. A fave of mine is JRA (just riding along), as in "I was JRA when my frame snapped in half"


----------



## Masood

k-in-sc said:


> "I was JRA when my frame snapped in half"


My reply would be "Next time, don't buy a BSO."


----------



## Moritzchen

Txiri said:


> What is it with expecting anyone to be interested in your announcing you are bored?


The key is in the links provided. A bike-a-thon *is* a charity fund-raiser. I knew it, those three links confirmed it and to keep on looking seemed pointless.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, if you're JRA on a BSO and something happens, you're just SOL


----------



## juandiego

Being a decent cyclist myself too, I've got to say I have never heard _bicicletada_ before, though I think I could imagine what's that about.


----------



## k-in-sc

What terms have you seen used for the various types of cycling events, juandiego?


----------



## juandiego

k-in-sc said:


> What terms have you seen used for the various types of cycling events, juandiego?


Hi k-in-sc.

*Prueba* for a competition regardless it's more or less popular and many just go there to spend some time practising their hobby surrounded by others who share the same liking.

When it's about a mere gathering for any purpose, I'd say the usual term is *concentración*.

*Bicicletada* sounds to me as if it's about a gathering in order to protest against, or to claim, something.


----------



## lala9

Hi,
"Bicicletada" does not have to be for fundraising or to protest. Often it is just an excursion to have fun.

An example is the "bicicletada popular". Popular meaning for the people. How would you translate it? 
I found an event called "marcha popular de mountain bike" translated as "mountain bike fun ride".

what do you think? thank you!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, or "family mountain bike ride" (if it's targeted at kids and parents) or "fun trail ride" (if it's actually on trails and it's otherwise clear it means bikes and not horses).


----------

